# Help! My eyelashes have fallen out!! :(



## luvsic (May 14, 2008)

I am not sure if this goes here, but I guess it has something to do with taking care of your body...

I was an avid fan of individual falsies, but unfortunately the glue started to weaken my eyelashes and now they've fallen out! Now I just have patches of lashes that look utterly horrible! It was partially my fault, I would tug on my lashes to make them come out instead of letting them fall out, resulting in my lashes getting ripped out practically.

Is there any product out there that can help my lashes grow back quickly? How long will it take if I just leave them alone?

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## lovelyweapon (May 14, 2008)

Using Vaseline on the base of your lashes is supposed to keep them moisturized and prevent them from falling out, but I have also read that it can help grow your lashes.

Your best bet is to wait it out - they'll grow back. It may take some time but they will. In the meantime you can use something like Talika that is supposed to help grow your lashes. I haven't tried it though. Good luck!


----------



## luvsic (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_Using Vaseline on the base of your lashes is supposed to keep them moisturized and prevent them from falling out, but I have also read that it can help grow your lashes.

Your best bet is to wait it out - they'll grow back. It may take some time but they will. In the meantime you can use something like Talika that is supposed to help grow your lashes. I haven't tried it though. Good luck!_

 
Thank you for replying! I definitely will try the Vaseline trick. Do you know how long it will take to grow them back? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was thinking of the following Talika products:

Eyelash condition cream 

or

The Eyelash lipocils Conditioning Gel. I don't know which one would be better.

*Talika*


----------



## xiahe (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Thank you for replying! I definitely will try the Vaseline trick. Do you know how long it will take to grow them back? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was thinking of the following Talika products:

Eyelash condition cream 

or

The Eyelash lipocils Conditioning Gel. I don't know which one would be better.

*Talika*_

 
Some of my lashes on my left eye fell out and it looked really bad...because when i wore mascara all of my lashes would be long and lush except for that spot where i was missing some.  it took about a week and a half to two weeks for mine to grow back.


----------



## luvsic (May 14, 2008)

In my case I unfortunately ripped mine out..I don't know if that makes a difference. But did you do anything to make them grow faster? Or did you just wait it out?


----------



## lovelyweapon (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Thank you for replying! I definitely will try the Vaseline trick. Do you know how long it will take to grow them back? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was thinking of the following Talika products:

Eyelash condition cream 

or

The Eyelash lipocils Conditioning Gel. I don't know which one would be better.

*Talika*_

 
Hey luvsic! (Cute username by the way! lol) I went on makeupalley.com and searched all Talika product reviews.

Here is the one for the Eyelash Conditioning Cream:
http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=85104/Eyelash_Conditioning_Cream/Talika_/Treatments_(Eye)
It gets awesome reviews on there! Only 8 reviews, but 100% would repurchase.






And the Lipocils:
http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=9502/Lipocils/Talika_/Treatments_(Eye)
84% would repurchase - which is still great considering there are over 400 reviews on this! It seems to be the more popular choice.

It seems like the Lipocils is easier to apply and more convenient, but the Eyelash Conditioning Cream or Gel both work much better. That's what someone said on the conditioning gel review. Your lashes will probably take a couple of weeks to grow back to normal length. I'm still buying some of these Talika products to try them out. lol HTH!


----------



## luvsic (May 15, 2008)

Thanks so much for looking that up! In all honesty though, I don't know if those products stimulate growth...I read through them and it looks like they just strengthen what's already there. I might just stick to using Vaseline - it's not a wallet buster and if it can do the same why not? I'll keep you guys updated if it works. Thanks again!

(and thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this screen name is actually the name of a song of one of my favorite artists, Nujabes)


----------



## erine1881 (May 15, 2008)

unfortunately you can't do anything to make your lashes grow back faster (or longer).  all you can do is wait it out.  i got sick a few months back and lost half my eyelashes.  i wore fake lashes everyday to work cause when i put mascara on it was super noticable.  i just had to wait it out.  that's all you can do.  it took about 3-4 weeks for them to grow back to normal length.  however, if you pulled them out, it may take a little longer cause when you force hair out, it stuns the follicle.  just give it time.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 15, 2008)

I lost lashes hair, etc due to chemo and it took months to come back. Strip lashes are kinder. Try a new kind of glue. I took mine off after washing my face, and then I immediatley reshaped them. They are good for two or three wearings.


----------



## user79 (May 16, 2008)

I'm not sure if you are aware, but you're not supposed to glue false lashes right onto your own natural lashes. You just glue them onto the lid _close to_ the lashline, but not directly on. And when you remove them you have to be very, very gentle.


----------



## erine1881 (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm not sure if you are aware, but you're not supposed to glue false lashes right onto your own natural lashes. You just glue them onto the lid close to the lashline, but not directly on. And when you remove them you have to be very, very gentle._

 
if you're using individuals with semi-permanent glue, you do glue them directly to your lashes.


----------



## Beatriz23 (May 17, 2008)

I know how annoying is loosing lashes for the same reason as you....and I used "castor oil" to make them grow faster...probably I just won a few days but the new were stronger


----------



## Kuuipo (May 19, 2008)

There is nothing in Castor Oil that potentiates growth of eyelashes. It's innocuous as long as you do not get it in the eye. Removes mascara as well. However, the best mascara removers do not have oil in them. Oil is not water or tear soluable and can cause rather bad eye infections.


----------



## alehoney (May 20, 2008)

I bought some individual lashes after finding a post on here about it but the semi-permanent glue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




had a very strong smell to it and it stung  when placing it on my lashes/eyelid. I still wanted to test the lashes so I put them just on the outer corners. after application I noticed that a lash looked kinda crooked and I tried to pull it out but the glue was really strong and some of my lashes came off too. Well i ended up with a little bare spot on my lash line and since i have somewhat full lashes it looked really obvious.. individual lashes look nice but the glue reminds me of crazy glue that people use to repair stuff.  I stopped using the lashes and waited for the others to fall out naturally and I have been using that Ardell lash stuff  http://www.makeupalley.com/product/s...th_Accelerator
I think the product really works! (an its cheap)  maybe not to make your lashes grow really fast or anything but at least i have noticed that it does make them stronger and conditions them. Mine feel thicker too. I started using the adrell stuff and noticed growth in my bare spot in a week or so and it took about 2.5 weeks for them to get long enough.  After using the glue all my lashes felt so brittle especially those in contact with the glue. But that product made a big difference.


----------



## vocaltest (May 20, 2008)

Just give it time and they will grow. I've suffered from alopecia areata in my eyelashes (I know, real odd place to get it) since about the age of 12/13. I've been to dermatologists about it etc and there basically is nothing you can do to them to make them grow any faster. My eyelashes are so weak that if I rub my eyes literally clumps come out onto my hands and I end up with bald patches. When I wear no mascara it looks like I have no eyelashes whatsoever!
I've tried the vaseline thing and in my opinion it did nothing and I've tried various other products and nothing seems to work. Obviously most creams for alopecia are too dangerous to put so close to the eye. Best thing to do whilst they're growing back is to just fill in your eyelashes (tightlining or whatever its called). Nobody will notice. You may think its really obvious that theres a gap in your eyelashes but nobody else will notice it. Just think to yourself, you don't walk around the street studying everyones eyelashes do you? haha. So yeah, just give it time and they will grow back. It all depends how quickly your hair grows really, but they will come back!


----------



## Kristal (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Thank you for replying! I definitely will try the Vaseline trick. Do you know how long it will take to grow them back? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was thinking of the following Talika products:

Eyelash condition cream 

or

The Eyelash lipocils Conditioning Gel. I don't know which one would be better.

*Talika*_

 
I used to abuse my eyelashes thinking there would be no consequence until one day I had gaps on my lashline. I went to sephora and bought both of those products, the gel and the cream, along with their eye makeup remover. These products are amazing!!! My lashes grew back fast and so much better, everybody swears they are false lashes.


----------

